# Instagram...Anyone Have One? Im Thinking About Making A Instagram For Reptiles!



## KSTAR (Nov 22, 2012)

instagram has is the latest hit in the social network world where you post pics and instantly share with friends and the world and you can also search pics already uploaded by users in the "Hashtag" section of the search category by typing in what your looking for like "Tegu" which has thousands of pics in the category already...i been thinking about making a instagram for reptiles where anyone can email me theyre pics and i will upload them on to the instagram im gonna create and eveyone can follow the page and see all types of reptiles and even the pics that you send to be posted up....just dont know if itll be something ppl will like...what do you guys/gals think?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 22, 2012)

I use instagram often. It makes my pictures perdy


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 22, 2012)

I use it alot already too lol

[attachment=5810]


----------



## Dubya (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn you young kids goin' around Facebookin' and Instagrammin' and such. Why can't you all just send Polaroids!?


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL @ DUBYA...POLAROIDS!!! LOL....well it seems like it might not be a bad idea after all so im gonna make the account and ill let everyone know what email to send it to and what instagram name itll be so you all can follow it and begin to see some neat pics of reptiles and tegus


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have to many reptiles so there is a lot on my page 

And dubya here here ya go to bring back memories  (I actually have one of these and still use it lol)

[attachment=5811]


----------



## Dubya (Nov 22, 2012)

KSTAR said:


> LOL @ DUBYA...POLAROIDS!!! LOL....well it seems like it might not be a bad idea after all so im gonna make the account and ill let everyone know what email to send it to and what instagram name itll be so you all can follow it and begin to see some neat pics of reptiles and tegus



Lol! I may be an old fart to all of you, but I do love technology. After all, I am on the computer right now.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL WELL I MADE THE ACCOUNT and the name of the instagram is "coldbloodedonly" AND ILL BE POSTING PICS OF STUFF I HAVE OR HAVE HAD AND IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEND ME PICS OF THEYRE REPTILES FEEL MORE THEN FREE TO EMAIL THEM TO ME AT [email protected] and ill post all of yours that you send to me aswell


----------

